# P226 question



## jch2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this forum and new to handguns. I bought a new P250 full size about six months ago and I'm having trouble getting to like the double action trigger. Love the gun otherwise. I found a used P226 at my local gun shop that was old enough to have an internal extractor and a different slide. I like the gun in my hand and for $500 not a bad buy. 
My question is are there problems with the old style that the new style fixed? 
Another question is my dealer states that Sig's have a lifetime warranty to any owner and the Sig web site says to the original owner. I assume the web site is correct?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I just picked up an older 226. I didn't know it had an internal extractor until I took it apart. Shouldn't be any issues with the design, I'ts alot like a 1911 extractor(which has worked well for a few years). I think the design change was all about standardizing the different handguns. Personally, I like the older "clean" slide. I'm going to shoot the crap out of it !


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

No problems with the older P226's. Good buy.


----------



## devildogandboy (Jun 2, 2011)

i have both the older and newer style pistols and haven't had any problems with either. 
some people may prefer one over the other but they shoot equally well. i wouldn't hesitate to buy either one.
if it's a good price and $500 is, buy it.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

one thing to watch out for is the trigger bar spring. They had an older type that they used which wasnt the best. it still worked but wore both itself and the gun more than it really needed. In 1993, they started making it out of a stronger metal but that only made problems worse until finally they redesigned it in 1998. The new design has pretty much fixed the problem. This isnt a huge issue and for $500 i would buy the gun, but its something to be aware of in the older models.


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

Is the redesigned trigger bar spring a drop-in replacement on older pistols?


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

yes it is. The only thing is if the gun was made before 1996 and has the older style of grips, the new trigger bar spring will not work with them. However, this is easily fixed by buying new grips either from sig for $26.00 or after market for more or less the same depending on what you want. in addition to the grips, you can get the spring from top gun supply for 3.95 a piece. all in all a cheap fix.


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks. That's good news.


----------



## jch2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the good advice everyone!


----------



## 8th SPS USAF (May 26, 2011)

I have a 25+ year old 226 and it runs/looks like new


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

8th SPS USAF said:


> I have a 25+ year old 226 and it runs/looks like new


Me too. I just ordered a couple of the old style springs from TGS because I think they will become unavailable at some point.


----------

